# Big Brother Is Being Axed



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Woo hoo!!* :yahoo:

If only this was the begining of the end for reality TV


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank god!

It really makes me feel bad when it's on and Davina (the most annoying person on TV) does my head in!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes! there is a God - what will all the pathetic preening wannabes do now? X-factor I suppose


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anybody actually watch it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Never watched it, although I always thought it would be funny to lock them up for however many months and not actually televise it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Does anybody actually watch it


Not me but I`m fed up of it & other reality/`talent` shows being discussed on the news :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Does anybody actually watch it


Not me but I`m fed up of it & other reality/`talent` shows being discussed on the news :taz:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

And all the tabloids will be f***ed for a story as well- excellent


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Can't stand it and never watch/ed it. Totally ridiculous programme, full of wierdos and saddos looking for their 15 minutes of fame. Should have been axed years ago.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Deep joy! :yahoo:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Big Brother = Planksville! :yahoo:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

That a shame, where will all the freaks and work shy 20 somethings go. Not reality TV, more a programme for the delusional. :no:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mutley said:


> I always thought it would be funny to lock them up for however many months and not actually televise it


Preferably without food or water :yes:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

:clap: :yahoo:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the best thing that i have herd all day :clap:


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

One less bit of trash tv. A result for common sense. Now just get rid of 'Strictly X Talent Big Wipe Out" and the rest.

Maybe the networks will have to start spending money on commissioning REAL programmes rather than the cheapest - after all, apart from a living space, these numpties all turn up for free on the hope of becoming famous, and you just film them for however many weeks.....and people find that entertaining?

If that's your thing, you can go down to the town centre and watch the grubby little wannabes get drunk, flirt and attempt to cop off with each other for free. You could even participate yourself.

Could get arrested though.........


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Javaman365 said:


> One less bit of trash tv. A result for common sense. Now just get rid of 'Strictly X Talent Big Wipe Out" and the rest.
> 
> Maybe the networks will have to start spending money on commissioning REAL programmes rather than the cheapest - after all, apart from a living space, these numpties all turn up for free on the hope of becoming famous, and you just film them for however many weeks.....and people find that entertaining?
> 
> ...


Excellent 3rd post, JavaMan... I like the cut of your jib. You'll get along fine around here!

As for Big Brother being axed, :yahoo: It always made me kind of sad that it was on TV in the first place. I just hope the knives are now out for that other pos "I'm A Celebrity..." So-called Reality TV is nothing but lazy, cheap programming for mindless idiots - the very MacDonalds of television.

.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Chewing gum for the eyes


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great news. Now if they can just get rid of that bloody Celebrity Dancing cr4p I'd be more than happy. Wife was telling me they announced the celebrities and they were ........errrmmmm :angry2: Not an actual celeb amongst them. A couple of has been sports stars??, minor people in soaps and trashy drama and BBC presenters of minor shows.

Oh and an aging rockers ex wife. Stunning line up.

Oh and the ugliest woman on TV. Used to be in Eastenders and haven't a clue whats she's called.

Looks as if she starred in 'I'm a Celeb so hit me in the face with a Plank' and WON!!! :taz:

Where's my pills. 

Alasdair


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Me +1 to *ALL* the above comments - funnily enough, including "Strictly", given my other hobby! :lol:

"Strictly" gives a totally false impression of how long it takes to learn to dance properly - it's a process that's ongoing - Mrs Mel and myself learn something every time we go to any dancing function or lesson, despite being qualified Dance Teachers. :yes:

You take someone who can't drive or is an ordinary driver, and put him in a Ferrari, and show him how to drive round one particular race track - say Brands Hatch, and then enter him into the Le Mans 24









And remember also, entrants to "Strictly" have roughly a years worth of Dance Lessons in one particular dance stuffed into them over a two to three week period, then move on to the next - without keeping the first lot up, and without learning their basics at all! :bad:


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I wouldn't get too excited it's bound to be picked up by one of the other channels :bored:

cheers

b


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

bill love said:


> I wouldn't get too excited it's bound to be picked up by one of the other channels :bored:
> 
> cheers
> 
> b


I sincerely hope not, but I suspect you could be right.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

They axed it here a few years back... We nearly lost it after a Turkey Slap incident the year before and then finally it self imploded.

Have to say the 'train crash' parts of it amused me at times, but Im not sad to see it go...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Never watched it or any of the other so called "reality TV' programmes. If they really represent reality in todays society I'm afraid I want nothing to do with it.

It always struck me that this genre is just cheap to make and produce TV, specifically commissioned to fill all the space that became available with the plethora of channels that are now available. I'm all for choice and progress but not at the expense of quality.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I think the very original Dutch format of putting a group of ordinary people in a house with limited facilities and subjecting them to various psychological tests & stresses was a good one - (though perhaps not exciting TV) but unfortunately it got corrupted by "yoof" TV producers who thought they knew better & messed with it. Then the wannabees thought it an easy path to fame fortune & celebrity...

It's all OFCOM's fault.

They wanted more interaction, and viewer input, with viewers.

Unfortunately this coincided with the phone technology which allowed telephone "voting" and allowed the programme makers to turn this "interactive" requirement into an alternative revenue stream.

Happily, the corrupt greed of said TV execs meant that not all votes were counted or calls accepted after the result had been decided (or phone-ins for pre-recorded radio shows!) and so that income stream has all but been turned off.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm glad its going!

Originally they said this was the last series to be made, but yesterday they confirmed another last series  Forever marching the awful program on and on


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Never watched it or any of the other so called "reality TV' programmes. If they really represent reality in todays society I'm afraid I want nothing to do with it.
> 
> It always struck me that this genre is just cheap to make and produce TV, specifically commissioned to fill all the space that became available with the plethora of channels that are now available. I'm all for choice and progress but not at the expense of quality.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Bizarrely I know a few people who are involved in the making of BB - a couple of producers, directors, the person responsible for kitting out the house and the guy who makes the chair each year. Incidentally, he's one of the most skilled bespoke furniture/cabinet makers around and a bloody nice chap to boot.

I'm surprised the media are making such a fuss of this - I knew 12 months ago that the contract was to expire at BB11 and that it wasn't going to be renewed. I haven't seen it for years, but I remember really enjoying the first series of the show. I've seen none of this series but I reckon I'll watch the final celebrity and normal series', even though the format has completely run its course.



sparrow441 said:


> I'm glad its going!
> 
> Originally they said this was the last series to be made, but yesterday they confirmed another last series  Forever marching the awful program on and on


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M and one of her daughters have just told me they used to phone in and vote 

Now if it was under the influence of alcohol I could maybe just about get it but when stone cold sober it's just plain sad :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

It lasted about 9 series too many in my book. Probably one of the worst things on TV in the first decade of this millenium.


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

The first one was a novelty but one was enough.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Can't stand it and never watch/ed it. Totally ridiculous programme, full of wierdos and saddos looking for their 15 minutes of fame. Should have been axed years ago.


Totally agree!!!!

Sadly the 710 still watches the jungle one :angry2:


----------

